# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  La Máquina de hacer nubes de la NASA

## embalses al 100%

Sacado de Cazatormentas. Os dejo este impresionante video.

La NASA ha construido este ingenio capaz de fabricar enormes nubes. Aunque de momento su eficacia es muy pobre, pues necesita cantidades ingentes de combustible para crear una nube que pueda producir lluvia, se trata sin duda de un avance en el campo de la modificación del clima. Este vídeo realizado por la BBC habla por sí solo.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGUJNtQH8Qo[/ame]

Yo quiero una... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## perdiguera

> Sacado de Cazatormentas. Os dejo este impresionante video.
> 
> La NASA ha construido este ingenio capaz de fabricar enormes nubes. Aunque de momento su eficacia es muy pobre, pues necesita cantidades ingentes de combustible para crear una nube que pueda producir lluvia, se trata sin duda de un avance en el campo de la modificación del clima. Este vídeo realizado por la BBC habla por sí solo.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGUJNtQH8Qo
> 
> Yo quiero una...


No te preocupes a algún espabilado de aquí se le ocurrirá copiarla, aunque sea mal, y la pondrá a la venta. Otra cosa es que funcione.

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Sacado de Cazatormentas. Os dejo este impresionante video.
> 
> La NASA ha construido este ingenio capaz de fabricar enormes nubes. Aunque de momento su eficacia es muy pobre, pues necesita cantidades ingentes de combustible para crear una nube que pueda producir lluvia, se trata sin duda de un avance en el campo de la modificación del clima. Este vídeo realizado por la BBC habla por sí solo.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGUJNtQH8Qo
> 
> Yo quiero una...


Me parece que aunque tengas una no la vas a poder usar, necesitas mucho combustible jeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Aunque en verano no nos vendria mal una de esas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

